# Winamp



## Sea (24. September 2002)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Winamp die Lieder automatisch nach dem Alphabet zu ordnen?
Sea


----------



## Flex (24. September 2002)

Unten die kleinen süßen Buttons 

Misc -> Sort List -> 
und dann:
by Title
by Filename
etc...

Have Fun


----------



## Sea (24. September 2002)

Thanx, das hab ich wohl die ganze Zeit übersehen...


----------

